# Pigeon herpes



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

I was wondering if any one knew about the pigeon herpes virus and if it was treatable or not. I received pigeons from a friend who recently had an out break of it in his loft and was wondering what I could do to prevent or treat it. Thanks.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/respiratorytract-infectiouscatarrh.php


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*check out this web site http://www.epah.net/birds/Herpesvirus.shtml*GEORGE


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I never heard of Pigeons getting herpes.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

orock said:


> I never heard of Pigeons getting herpes.


*Hi OROCK, First the correct name is Infectious Catarrh, if you check out the two listed web sites listed above you will learn more on the subject.*GEORGE


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Hi OROCK, First the correct name is Infectious Catarrh, if you check out the two listed web sites listed above you will learn more on the subject.*GEORGE


Thanks George, I learned something new today great info on those websites.


----------

